# Spotting Scope



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys. I realize I should probably post this in the gear section, but more of you will see it here. So...
I need a new spotting scope for my upcoming premium hunt. I have $600 to $700 to spend. What should I get?


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Burris 20x60, looked thru all of the top end brands before I bought it and their really isn't much difference for the average Hunter. If you are a guide and are spending countless hours for months at a time looking thru it I would go High end, but if you are the average guy who is really just using it for scouting purposes a couple of hours a day, why spend all kinds of money. You can pick one up for about 250.00


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I would think you could get a leupold in that price range. I do think that there is a noticible difference in high end optics, and if you are going to be glassing "very far" the better optics sure help.

I have a crappy spotting scope and i can use it to locate animals and usually spot horns, but it is not clear enough to judge a bucks size out past three quarters of a mile or so. If there is any glare, i have a hard time too. That is the number one item on my wish list, but i am pretty poor.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I would go with a leupold as said before there is a big diffrence between the cheaper ones and a leupold it is worth the extra money to get the trophy your after.


----------



## edumacated (May 16, 2009)

If size and weight are not a concern (backpacking considerations) I would recommend you look at the Bausch and Lomb (Bushnell) Elite HD in a 20-60 X 80. For the money you have, you cannot make a better pick.

This is a very good spotting scope that is comparable to anything but the big three (Zeiss, Swarovski, Leica). I have compared this scope with Leupold, Doctor, and Nikon and it just blows them away.

Check out this spotter.. you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

If you can find a dealer take a look at a Kowa. very nice glass for close to what you have to spend. Payson sport used to carry them but, they went out of buisness.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

check out opticsplanet.com. I would suggest the Bushnell Elite 20-60x80 with ED glass


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go check them all out. I would spend the money and get a you a good spotting scope. You can all was use it on all of your other hunts. There a big differnt in the chep one and the more money ones. When I get to buy one Im going to get the bets I can. For what you get to spend you cna get a pretty dang good spotting scope. go check them all out at cablea's.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i have never been impressed with Bushnell glass.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

id go on the $700 ends of things. But i dont think you can go wrong with Nikon!


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Any opinions on the Cabelas HD scope? Looks okay in the store. What about in the field? Is it made by Meopta?
Any opinions on the Nikon Spotter XL II, or Nikon Prostaff?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been impressed with Cabelas Glass, I really liked the Euro Bino's which are made by meopta, Im not sure weather the spotting scopes are or not. Not to mention if something comes up with it, take it back, no shipping charges and waiting for a month, no BS, no questions. Hard to beat cabelas for that.

I would definantley check out the Leupold Gold Ring as well, the scope is compact and very clear, it might be just out of your budget, but it is definantley a great scope.


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Nikon Prostaff, have used it for a year on multiple hunts and have had no problems with it. It is very clear and gathers light very well.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought the same with the Bushnell. Once I looked through it my opinion changed. Seriously, great scope


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

You Cant beat Nikon's No-Fault Policy! i sent my Monarch Binos to get fixed and they sent me a new pair!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I own Cabelas Euros and really like them also. I'm going to look at the meopta scope myself but, the price is up in the $1000 + range.


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

My vote goes to Swarovski, If you can find one in that range.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

You might look into the Vortex Skyline spotters. I think you'll find them just as capable as scopes much more expensive. I have the Skyline 20-60x80mm Angled and it is awesome. If you go with the ED glass, it will be even awesomer.  The customer service at Vortex is great too - I dropped mine out of my truck and broke it and they fixed it with no questions asked.


----------



## OpeningDay (Dec 11, 2008)

Vortex Vortex Vortex. You can't go wrong. The warranty itself cannot be beat


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 on Swarovski!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i would say don't go for the vortex. i think they are a great value, but they aren't the high quality of glass that you find in some of the other brands.

I have a pair of votex 10x42 binocs. i love them. i think that at the lower magnifications they are great. I can notice a little clarity difference in more expensive versions though. in higher magnifications this makes a much bigger difference. $700 can get you a nice scope. if you want to spend less votex is probably a good value.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Well since he did say 6-$700, Vortex or Nikon. You can get the higher res. glass in the vortex for a little more money and still be in you price range.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Bassman said:


> Any opinions on the Cabelas HD scope? Looks okay in the store. What about in the field? Is it made by Meopta?
> quote]
> 
> I ran into a gent up on the MT with a Cabelas HD Scope. I did some looking through it and was very impressed with what I saw. I went searching then to upgrade from and old military spoting scope I had. I ended up with the Cabelas Hd and have been mucho pleased since. I have also taken a ton of pictures through it and have been again impressed.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Considering that you can buy a Vortex Nomad 20-60x80 (which never has become officially available from Vortex) for $200 right now, that would be a great spotter for little money. Also, you can pick up the Skyline ED which used to sell in your price range, for about $450-$500 right now. They are definitely better glass than the Nomad. FWIW these are some good optics performing much higher than their current price would suggest.

Check out www.cameralandny.com and see the deals. I bought the Vortex Sandpiper 15-45x65 earlier in the year and it is a lot of scope for $199.

Good luck!

FH


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have used the Minox scopes and been very impressed with them. They have a small compact scope that is great for packing for around $350. and also a bigger one for about $750. You can check them out at http://www.minox.com


----------

